# OCLV durability



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Does anyone know of the mileage or years that an OCLV frame lasts before a failure from regular use? I know Trek has a lifetime warranty on their frames. How many miles do some of you have on yours? I have a 2001 5200 frame with about 8K miles that I might keep as a spare bike and was wondering if I have to worry about anything. Does anyone have experience with Trek replacing their older OCLV frames that have failed?

I wonder what the record is for the most miles on an OCLV frame. 

thanks.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That's a good question. However, I used to have a 1998 5200 that wasn't covered by the lifetime warranty. Many tried to convince me that it was until I contacted Trek. It wasn't under the lifetime warranty, but the rep everything in his power for three weeks to get me a replacement frame to no avail. However, he called me every other day to give me an update. How's that for service!! Anyway, it was before they started giving the warranty. I don't perosnally know what the life is on carbon frames, but many have told me 25K-30K miles. One thing's for certain; They don't last as long as metal frames under the same conditions.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

terbennett said:


> That's a good question. However, I used to have a 1998 5200 that wasn't covered by the lifetime warranty. Many tried to convince me that it was until I contacted Trek. It wasn't under the lifetime warranty, but the rep everything in his power for three weeks to get me a replacement frame to no avail. However, he called me every other day to give me an update. How's that for service!! Anyway, it was before they started giving the warranty. I don't perosnally know what the life is on carbon frames, but many have told me 25K-30K miles. One thing's for certain; They don't last as long as metal frames under the same conditions.


Why 25 to 30k miles? What fails? I have a 2002 Look kg381 and I've put about 6k miles on it in the last year.. I bought it on Ebay and I have no idea how many miles the previous owner put on it.but it could easily have 30k total. I think the guy who owned it was pretty hard core. It still rides great though.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Trek's On Again Off Again Lifetime Warranty*



terbennett said:


> That's a good question. However, I used to have a 1998 5200 that wasn't covered by the lifetime warranty. Many tried to convince me that it was until I contacted Trek. It wasn't under the lifetime warranty, but the rep everything in his power for three weeks to get me a replacement frame to no avail. However, he called me every other day to give me an update. How's that for service!! Anyway, it was before they started giving the warranty. I don't perosnally know what the life is on carbon frames, but many have told me 25K-30K miles. One thing's for certain; They don't last as long as metal frames under the same conditions.


A few months ago, My 1995 Trek OCLV experienced a rear lug separation from the carbon causing the rear tire to damage the chain stay. My LBS sent my bike back to Trek for inspection and I received a 2006 Madone 5.5 for my troubles. In fact, Trek offered a lifetime warranty back in 1995 and honored it. If Trek was going to deny a repair or replacement, I had a weapon: their own words. I kept my 1995 product brochure, which stated on the back cover that *ALL *Trek bicycles were covered by a lifetime warranty.

I can only assume there was a period a few years back when Trek dropped the lifetime warranty, and then brought it back again. My guess this was driven by marketing forces and not a lack of faith in their OCLV line.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

I've got about 18K on a 1999 5200 -- but I've crashed it hard twice now and am seriously considering getting a new frame when $$ allows. This is precautionary only -- I've detected only some cosmetic damage, but then again, "I can't see through carbon, Kent!"


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

lookrider said:


> Why 25 to 30k miles? What fails? I have a 2002 Look kg381 and I've put about 6k miles on it in the last year.. I bought it on Ebay and I have no idea how many miles the previous owner put on it.but it could easily have 30k total. I think the guy who owned it was pretty hard core. It still rides great though.


That's great that you found a good deal on Ebay. Did you inspect the frame thoroughly before riding it? I think mileage is arbitrary since carbon can suffer from catastrophic failure at any time, ie. from a hard crash, etc. 
My original question is more on frame fatigue or weakening of the epoxy that actually holds the carbon together. I'm assuming Trek has a lifetime warranty of their carbon frames because a) someone purchasing their carbon frames will most likely buy a bike every 5-6 years or b) the bike sits in the garage and never gets used. I'm curious to know of guys who are consistently riding their OCLVs and how their Treks are holding up. Ya, I've heard of separation at the hangars before too. 

thanks.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I have been riding Trek's OCLV frames since 94. A couple of them had 30k miles before i sold them. My first OCLV mtb frame broke at the chain stays, which they fixed. My 98 5500 had the bb insert come unglued which they fixed. I believe both of these were design flaws. 
However on the later years i believe Trek has very few durability problems. I suspect that how you ride and your size and strength have a lot to do with fatique failures. Bottom line i have had much better luck with the OCLV frames than any aluminum or steel frame that i had prior to that. Had a Cannondale aluminum frame broke twice in the first year. Cannondale did give me new frames in both cases.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

terbennett said:


> One thing's for certain; They don't last as long as metal frames under the same conditions.


That's not a certain thing at all. Besides, carbon materials cannot be generalized. One type of carbon can easily exhibit completely and totally different characteristics from another.


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a 1990 something 5500, about 15000 miles. The cable guides came unglued from the top of the top tube. I used zip ties to hold them in place. I have had three bikes since then, but the 5500 still rides great.

John


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Jwh445 said:


> I have a 1990 something 5500, about 15000 miles. The cable guides came unglued from the top of the top tube. I used zip ties to hold them in place. I have had three bikes since then, but the 5500 still rides great.
> 
> John


Curious John. If you are the original owner, why would you not get this fixed under warranty from Trek? Those early frames had lifetime warranties. One of Trek's strong points.


----------



## LWK (Jun 2, 2007)

purchased new Trek 5200 in 1993 and just bought a new bike (Cervelo) 3 weeks ago. So 14 years, approx 5,000km/year which is 70,000km or about 43,000 miles on the Trek. Two trips to Europe (one pulling a fully loaded BOB trailer for 5 weeks), multiple crashes, scratches, etc. No problems with the frame. Ever. And I am a larger rider and hard on equipment.


----------



## Jwh445 (Dec 2, 2002)

When the guides came unglued, I was in the mood for a new bike. The zip ties work fine.
Yes, I am the orgininal owner, the 5500 replaced a broken 2300.

John


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

LWK said:


> purchased new Trek 5200 in 1993 and just bought a new bike (Cervelo) 3 weeks ago. So 14 years, approx 5,000km/year which is 70,000km or about 43,000 miles on the Trek. Two trips to Europe (one pulling a fully loaded BOB trailer for 5 weeks), multiple crashes, scratches, etc. No problems with the frame. Ever. And I am a larger rider and hard on equipment.


Nice. I think they are very durable frames.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

mtbdcd said:


> Curious John. If you are the original owner, why would you not get this fixed under warranty from Trek? Those early frames had lifetime warranties. One of Trek's strong points.


That would not be a strong point, if he is from Hong Kong.
Below is my experince with their product.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104106


----------

